# Super Duck's flock



## Final Strut (Oct 31, 2012)

A loooooong time ago the duckman sent me a box with a georgous piece of Kevins FBE and a piece of his own really sweet spalted cherry and requested that I make him six duck calls. Well I finally got them done and the flock is headed south. Thanks for being so patient Dave. Now it is your turn to post pics of the flock with a pile of feathers.

[attachment=12960]


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 1, 2012)

WOW  absolutly beutiful scott. I cant thank you enough. second season opens in a week and i will wackem and stackem with theses awsome calls. there will be some pics for sure. your a great call maker my freind kudos ill want more someday maybe out of old zirks core when your not busy thanks again duck ps enjoy the jerky


----------

